

Ask HN: What web database(s) do you guys use? - Keyframe

I was today in the middle of a mysql scenario where it corrupted index, had to repair it etc.. anyways which database are you guys using? Seems like Mysql pretty much prevails, but I was wondering what are your experience with other solutions - mainly PostgreSQL and others.
======
andhapp
I have used both Postgres and Mysql and recently found out that Rails postgres
adapter is broken for legacy databases. However, here's a good discussion on
stack overflow: <http://tinyurl.com/c29ftj>

~~~
xzilla
According to the current ruby driver author, the latest driver should support
back to Postgres 7.4. Any older version of postgres is unsupported by the
postgres project itself, but if you really need something that old, you should
be able to use the old "postgres" gem. Granted there might be driver /
database / platform combinations that have issues, but if you know of one,
please submit a bug report with the specifics. HTH :-)

------
davidw
I've always preferred Postgres because of its stability and solid
construction.

